# WAGO 750-881 Verbindung zu 2Geräten ??



## rheumakay (10 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine 881 die mit einem PC über Ethernet verbunden ist.
Die Daten werden mittels OPC ausgetauscht.
Die Bedienoberfläche ist WINCC.
Auf dem PC ist auch Codesys zum programmieren installiert.

Problem:
Wenn WIN CC gestartet ist, kann ich auch gleichzeitig vom selben PC mittels Codesys online gehen.
Aber mit einem zusätzlichen PG komme ich nicht online.
Wie kommt das? Kann die 881 das nicht ? Liegt es am Port 2455??


----------



## WAGO (21 September 2012)

Hallo rheumakay,

die Anzahl maximal zulässiger Verbindungen hängt von dem ausgewählten Treiber ab. In CoDeSys solltest Du die Kommunikationseinstellungen auf den "TCP/IP (Level 2)"-Treiber einstellen. Dann kannst Du mit beiden Instanzen simultan auf die Steuerung zugreifen - Sinnhaftigkeit und mögliche Konflikte sind dabei nicht betrachtet/bewertet.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## rheumakay (26 September 2012)

Hallo Wago-Team,
"TCP/IP (Level 2)" habe ich eingestellt gehabt
Kann ich noch etwas kontrollieren? Vielleich unter Zielsystemeinstellung?(Setze den Controller zu ersten mal ein.)


----------

